# weird ways to get high



## denverwi

besides huffing anything they can get their hands on, apparently teenagers are now smoking shooting or snorting BED BUGS.
http://www.wjrr.com/onair/lynch-taco-39830/do-you-know-what-ph417-is-12230367

Would you smoke, inject, or snort bed bugs to get high?


----------



## Kim Chee

Bug smokers!

Lemme know if you want to score some bugs.


----------



## janktoaster

That just looks like Butane Honey Oil??? And some hash?? Dabs?? I doubt it's bed bugs I think this is a practical joke.. But nah I wouldn't shoot up anything, especially bed bugs.

I knew a kid that crushed up cicada shells and rolled that into a joint. He got really sick


----------



## denverwi

janktoaster said:


> That just looks like Butane Honey Oil??? And some hash?? Dabs?? I doubt it's bed bugs I think this is a practical joke.. But nah I wouldn't shoot up anything, especially bed bugs.
> 
> I knew a kid that crushed up cicada shells and rolled that into a joint. He got really sick


looked like dabs to me, or the rig does. I feel ya, it's pretty fucked up. I kinda wish people were doing this though, just for my amusement.
that's freakin gross man


----------



## Kim Chee

janktoaster said:


> That just looks like Butane Honey Oil??? And some hash?? Dabs?? I doubt it's bed bugs I think this is a practical joke.. But nah I wouldn't shoot up anything, especially bed bugs.



I bet that shit is real (they're just using whatever dope footage they can come up with).

We'll never get these under control on the rez::fuckinginbed::


----------



## denverwi

it kinda seems like the news station accuse teenagers of using some new fucked up *drug* every week haha


----------



## Kim Chee

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/parental/bedbugs.asp

Snopes is calling BS. But I'll still send you 3 bedbugs for $20 or 5 for $30 in a plain envelope (free shipping and a tracking number included).


----------



## denverwi

mmmmmmmichael said:


> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/parental/bedbugs.asp
> 
> Snopes is calling BS. But I'll still send you 3 bedbugs for $20 or 5 for $30 in a plain envelope (free shipping and a tracking number included).


sounds like a sweet deal!! lol


----------



## janktoaster

Dang that's a bargain!! The news definitely makes up new drugs every week. Remember that story about kids pouring vodka on their eyes and getting drunk from that?? That's to name one...

I don't recommend smoking crushed up cicadas, but I do recommend some dabs


----------



## Tick Dickler

craziest thing ive heard is putting dabs of toothpaste on orange peels, waiting for a fungus to start growing and the eating it. probably bs though. but some people smoke plastic.


----------



## denverwi

Or smoking coffee? hahah
and yes, dabz for daze


----------



## denverwi

Tick Dickler said:


> craziest thing ive heard is putting dabs of toothpaste on orange peels, waiting for a fungus to start growing and the eating it. probably bs though. but some people smoke plastic.


I've heard scraping and baking the insides of banana peels, WTF


----------



## Kim Chee

http://www.legalhighwatch.com/


----------



## Mongo

Tick Dickler said:


> craziest thing ive heard is putting dabs of toothpaste on orange peels, waiting for a fungus to start growing and the eating it. probably bs though. but some people smoke plastic.



http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/7165253


----------



## denverwi

Mongo said:


> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/7165253


"I really wasn't tripping, but I have never had a bowel movement so loose and so sudden eject itself from my rectum"
I almost threw up from laughter ::hilarious::


----------



## janktoaster

Haaa, I've never heard of the orange peel and toothpaste thing. I heard the banana peel thing is called "mellow yellow" though. I wouldn't smoke coffee.

I remember hearing about kids rubbing toothpaste on their nipples (only Crest works, apparently) and then getting really high off that

Kids these days.......


----------



## Tude

ROFL I was reading about this on another website. LOL


----------



## denverwi

janktoaster said:


> Haaa, I've never heard of the orange peel and toothpaste thing. I heard the banana peel thing is called "mellow yellow" though. I wouldn't smoke coffee.
> 
> I remember hearing about kids rubbing toothpaste on their nipples (only Crest works, apparently) and then getting really high off that
> 
> Kids these days.......


NO DO NOT PUT TOOTHPASTE ON YOUR NIPPLES, IT IS THE ICIEST BURN EVER
mint gum too... ::dead::


----------



## Traveler

Gettin' me hot again ::hungry::


----------



## denverwi

Traveler said:


> Gettin' me hot again ::hungry::


LOL any mention of boobs and Traveler's ears perk up


----------



## janktoaster

Remember licking the wrapper of a stick of Big Red and sticking it on your forehead???


----------



## denverwi

janktoaster said:


> Remember licking the wrapper of a stick of Big Red and sticking it on your forehead???


that's a new one to me, whats the point? making kids look stupid?


----------



## janktoaster

Oh damn that must be an east coast thing.. I mean, it was to see who could withstand the pain the longest. And once you took it off, you had a huge red mark on your forehead that would last for a while. So yeah, basically to hurt kids and make them look dumb


----------



## denverwi

janktoaster said:


> Oh damn that must be an east coast thing.. I mean, it was to see who could withstand the pain the longest. And once you took it off, you had a huge red mark on your forehead that would last for a while. So yeah, basically to hurt kids and make them look dumb


HA!


----------



## Tick Dickler

denverwi said:


> NO DO NOT PUT TOOTHPASTE ON YOUR NIPPLES, IT IS THE ICIEST BURN EVER
> mint gum too... ::dead::



damn i was just about to try it myself... if i put it on and then go to sleep will i wake up high? how long do i need to wear it?


----------



## denverwi

Tick Dickler said:


> damn i was just about to try it myself... if i put it on and then go to sleep will i wake up high? how long do i need to wear it?


Haha I dont know about the high, but if youre into masochism go for it lol


----------



## janktoaster

Tick Dickler said:


> damn i was just about to try it myself... if i put it on and then go to sleep will i wake up high? how long do i need to wear it?



No, it doesn't work at all. Kids were just doing it and then it wasn't working but saying it worked cos they were like 13 haha


----------



## janktoaster

(I think the guy in this video is fucked up off something else)

ALTHOUGH toothpaste on pimples does get rid of them


----------



## Tick Dickler

in the 1/100000000 chance that it works, i wanna try pasting, but when i looked it up i saw lots of people fucking up their nips by leaving it on for to long.


----------



## Tick Dickler

janktoaster said:


> (I think the guy in this video is fucked up off something else)
> 
> ALTHOUGH toothpaste on pimples does get rid of them




haha only one eye is red though. got the tooth paste ready, im gonna watch something on my pc and see if it works. ill report back in 10. if i dont... well you know what happened.


----------



## denverwi

I'M PRAYING FOR YOUR NIPS
SERIOUSLY, IT BURNS


----------



## janktoaster

I'd give it 25 minutes... the come up might take a while. Good luck man hahaha


----------



## Kim Chee

Tick Dickler said:


> haha only one eye is red though. got the tooth paste ready, im gonna watch something on my pc and see if it works. ill report back in 10. if i dont... well you know what happened.



Doesn't work on a dude's nips. Scrotum or chode is best.


----------



## denverwi

what about drinking listerine to get drunk? anyone ever do it?


----------



## Tick Dickler

okay im back... i didnt get high but i had a really tingly feeling in my nips the whole time. i also got a boner halfway through but that was probably because i was looking at porn. towards the end i got a really bad cramp in my right nipple so i had to take it off. shit was painful.
my nipples are not sensitive at all, so ive never got any pleasure from them. but it definitely has an effect on your nipples. so if your into that stuff maybe you should try it, it might be a good feeling.


----------



## denverwi

Tick Dickler said:


> okay im back... i didnt get high but i had a really tingly feeling in my nips the whole time. i also got a boner halfway through but that was probably because i was looking at porn. towards the end i got a really bad cramp in my right nipple so i had to take it off. shit was painful.
> my nipples are not sensitive at all, so ive never got any pleasure from them. but it definitely has an effect on your nipples. so if your into that stuff maybe you should try it, it might be a good feeling.


maybe i just have sensitive nips, glad you didnt get burned! uh congrats on the boner, and I guess we can say this one is busted.


----------



## janktoaster

But it doesn't make you high?? I'll just stick to normal drugs..

Also, I've heard some companies took the alcohol out of mouthwash? Or significantly lowered the amount. But you can get drunk off high alcohol content mouthwash, it just doesn't taste that great / will make you feel shitty


----------



## janktoaster

Tick Dickler said:


> okay im back... i didnt get high but i had a really tingly feeling in my nips the whole time. i also got a boner halfway through but that was probably because i was looking at porn. towards the end i got a really bad cramp in my right nipple so i had to take it off. shit was painful.
> my nipples are not sensitive at all, so ive never got any pleasure from them. but it definitely has an effect on your nipples. so if your into that stuff maybe you should try it, it might be a good feeling.


----------



## Tick Dickler

i can shoot liquids out of my eyes, and ive tried with rum, hurt like a motherfucker, didnt get drunk, so i think this is fake.


----------



## denverwi

do you think all this shit is invented by news stations to get teens to do dumb shit?


----------



## Tick Dickler

denverwi said:


> do you think all this shit is invented by news stations to get teens to do dumb shit?


yes. cant we just legalize weed already so kids will stop this shit?


----------



## denverwi

Tick Dickler said:


> yes. cant we just legalize weed already so kids will stop this shit?


yes, legal weed is the answer!


----------



## janktoaster

It IS the answer


----------

